# Red eyes



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

About a month ago Coya came down with an upper respiratory infection and along with it had very red eyes...it turns out she had an eye infection too. The vet said that it's common to have eye infections along with upper respiratory. She was prescribed drops for her eyes and we were instructed to give her the drops for 7 days, which we did. By the 4th day her eyes seemed completely back to normal. This morning I noticed her eyes were red again! She got spayed on Wed so she's a little sluggish, but other than that she has no other symptoms that would lead me to believe she's sick. Any thoughts?


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope Coya is feeling better from her spay!

Pippa gets red eyes when she is VERY tired (ie. when she's been playing for long periods of time on the trail or with other dogs, etc.). It could be that Coya is still recovering from the anesthesia and needs more sleep. On the other hand, Pippa DID get an eye infection during her recovery time from her spay (but I think we had a worse experience than most!) and the vet did tell me that it is not uncommon for dogs to get secondary infections as they are recovering. I would say if it doesn't clear up in the next day or two, call the vet and see what they say. 

Good luck!


----------

